# Hans Zimmer's music remade with Indian instruments



## ranaprathap (May 12, 2017)

There is this guy on Youtube who is remaking popular hollywood film scores with Indian musical instruments, and I thought the results are really good for what they attempted. Here are four Hans Zimmer's scores where I thought they did a really good job, but there's more.


----------



## novaburst (May 12, 2017)

Nice remakes of popular sound tracks really enjoyed, you had a nice feel and vibe in inception remake.


----------



## ranaprathap (May 12, 2017)

novaburst said:


> Nice remakes of popular sound tracks really enjoyed, you had a nice feel and vibe in inception remake.



I am glad you liked it. I didn't make it, and I don't even know the guy who made it. The interstellar one is my favorite.


----------



## d.healey (May 13, 2017)

Ah the electronic keyboard, my favourite traditional Indian instrument


----------



## novaburst (May 13, 2017)

d.healey said:


> Ah the electronic keyboard, my favourite traditional Indian instrument



Ha ha oh the guy playing the keys I thought that was you.......I need my glasses


----------



## ranaprathap (May 13, 2017)

d.healey said:


> Ah the electronic keyboard, my favourite traditional Indian instrument



Did u not like the sound of Bansuri? or Tabla or Sarangi?

I got the sarcasm though.


----------



## Maximvs (May 13, 2017)

Really enjoyed this new arrangements of Zimmer's music.... Ethnic instruments are giving a personal real deep emotional impact on these remakes. Cheers, Max


----------



## R. Soul (May 13, 2017)

I can't say I prefer them to the originals but I do appreciate taking the tunes in a completely different direction.
I hear too many of these mockups where people are just trying to copy the original, and I think to myself 'why bother?'. So yeah, top marks for originality


----------

